# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  ошибка ключа

## Nattallek

Установлена программа "Бухгалтерия строительной организации" 2.0...Сама программа работает нормально, но сегодня при вводе документа "определение объемов выполнения СМР" при проведении вылезла ошибка "Не удалось провести.... не найдем ключ защиты"..Что делать?

---------- Post added at 14:57 ---------- Previous post was at 14:56 ----------

может это было и раньше...просто не пользовались разделом Строительство

----------


## Семен2014

Если лицензионная то указать где лежит ключ защиты. Именно от строительства ключ(который от фирмы импульс). Он обычно лежит где шаблоны 1с-овские.

----------

